# a close up of the other piranha



## red bely piranha (Dec 5, 2003)

it seems to be a lot more aggressive and picks on the other

*EDIT*
I replaced your picture by a resized and edited picture, so it will be easier for id-purposes.
I hope you don't mind :smile:

- Judazzz


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

pics a little blurry bit Im pretty sure its a red belly.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Picture is to blurry ......................Sorry :rock:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

that pic blows!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Tough picture. It may be a Ternetzi. In the future for easier viewing and quicker downloading by the members here follow this link for resizing pics instructions.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...19285&hl=resize


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

P. Nattereri.. no doubt.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> P. Nattereri.. no doubt.


 I agree


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its a natt
dixon


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i still cant tell sorry


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

red belly for sure


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

vlahos said:


> red belly for sure










and a nice one at that









Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pygocentrus nattereri....a.k.a. red belly piranha

better pic would be nice though


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a fine-looking redbelly


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

U can tell by the eyes it's a red belly.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No doubt...P. nattereri...







!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i would say tern


----------

